

Nobody ever got fired for buying a framework - Ookami86
http://printhelloworld.de/nobody-ever-got-fired-for-buying-a-framework.html?utm_source=framework-news-1&utm_medium=hackernews&utm_campaign=framework-1

======
ASneakyFox
I think he's missing the point. A lot of people don't need or want innovative
software. Infact innovative software is bad. Its easier to teach people to use
software that has ideas and concepts that they've seen in other programs.

And if you're not innovating then why would you reinvent the wheel? A
technologically spectacular codebase where the sky is the limit is awesome. Id
also enjoy coding that. But users will never see or care about your
brilliance.

